
Should I take this $2273 offer from Airbnb?  - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2011/07/should-i-take-this-2273-offer-from-airbnb/
======
benologist
Well, on the one hand you have to wear pants. But on the other hand it's only
a month and $2,273 buys some nice pants.

------
ditojim
you could ask the renter to pay for a week at a time instead, that way you
don't feel locked in for the month if it isn't working out.

